

Ask HN: Cool Arduino projects - nbenita

I&#x27;m looking to get into Arduino (or We-IO) and in need of inspiration.<p>What are some cool, small, DIY projects you saw, or wish to see utilizing the Arduino micro controller.<p>Thanks!
======
zphds
Shameless plug: [http://sudharsh.me/blog/2013/12/07/jenkins-build-status-
on-a...](http://sudharsh.me/blog/2013/12/07/jenkins-build-status-on-arduino/)

Everyone out there seem to start out with a CI traffic light using Arduino.
This is no exception :).

------
poseid
there is a topic for this on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/ArduinoProjects](http://www.reddit.com/r/ArduinoProjects)

